# john deere 5200 losing rpm



## kteriele (Jun 13, 2015)

I am working on a john deere 5200 and it loses rpm n power when loaded. I can shut it off for a minute and the rpms come back but lose them when loaded again I am cleaning the tank and changing the filter. Does anyone know of any "know problems or component failures" that happen to this tractor?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy kteriele,

Quote: "I am cleaning the tank and changing the filter". 

You are definitely on the right track. Does your tractor have a fuel pump (lift pump) between the tank and filter? 

Be on the lookout for fuel screens in the system. Don't know if this applies to Deeres, but the old Ford tractors have a fuel screen attached to the shutoff valve (screen protrudes up into the tank). They also have screen at the inlet to the lift pump, and if you have a sediment bowl there may be a screen in it. 

Good luck.


----------

